# My Live Steam Forum messages not in reverse chronological order



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

For some reason the Live Steam Forum messages not in reverse chronological order when I open up the forum...this seems to have just started during the past week...I cannot locate any sorting button to get them back the way I have been viewing them for several years now.

At this point the messages are in a jumbled order and I am regularly missing recent posts to the live steam forum.

Has anybody else had this problem?....What am I missing?....can anybody help?....


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff

Yes sir, there is a problem with the software Shad is aware of the problem and is working on getting it fixed as his personal time allows. In the mean time I would suggest that you use either the *Active Topics* page or the *Not Read* page.

The problem was first reported on 12 Nov 2012 02:03 PM

 Public Forum/Topic: Problem with forum page setup[/b]

And Shad Replied...

Public Forum/Topic: forum Issues[/b]


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad knows about it and he is working on the problem. See posts in the PUBLIC FORUM.

Chuck PS looks as if Steve is a faster typer.


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the update...I had not seen the previous reporting of the problem.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

One good forum to visit directly is the web site issues forum. 

Even if you have not noticed posts, it's a good place to check. 

Greg


----------



## se38005 (Oct 18, 2010)

Today the messages are back in correct order, at least for me.  Thank you Shad.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

This has happened before, but hasn't held, and since Shad hasn't posted that he's taken any action that he expects to resolve the problem. I wouldn't count on the sort order to stay correct.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 23 Nov 2012 02:25 PM 
This has happened before, but hasn't held, and since Shad hasn't posted that he's taken any action that he expects to resolve the problem. I wouldn't count on the sort order to stay correct.








yup... i also thought it was fixed, but back to unsorted today.

while in the process of fixing things, is there a chance that the number of messages per page could be bumped up? of all the forums i subscribe to, not many have the small number of 10 topics/ page. given there are two or more sticky messages (always on top), leaves only 8 or less of the most current topics (when things are working properly) on the first page. the "meat" of the forum window only occupies about 1/3 of the vertical space. i could easily deal with 20 or more/page with a scroll bar to handle the overflow.

if it's merely a matter of changing a number in the server preferences, i vote yea.
cheers...gary


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary

If I'm not mistaken you've got control of that yourself.








[*] Click your *User ID* located on the far right end of the *MLS menu bar*.
[*] Click the *My Settings* hyperlink on your *User Profile Page*, located upper-right corner of page.
[*] Click the *Forum Preferences* menu option on the *Forum Parameters Dialog*.
[*] Click the *Down Arrow* on the right end of the *Items Per Page* setting.
[*] Click the *Save* button on the *Forum Parameter Dialog*, located in the bottom-center.
[/list]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve, I believe there are 3 threads on this topic... could we combine them into one and lock up or redirect or move the others? 

Seems very redundant... and keeping this information (although I realize that thread drift has taken hold here) only on the live steam forum seems not a great idea. 

Greg


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 24 Nov 2012 08:20 AM 
Gary

If I'm not mistaken you've got control of that yourself.









neat! that worked, but omg, now you really have to search for the updated messages.
i will take advantage of this, but think i will go back to 10 until the sorting problem is solved.
since that seems to be on a per-page basis, a smaller page size is actually better for the time being.

thanks for pointing out the user prefs, though.
cheers...gary


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aopagary on 24 Nov 2012 10:00 AM 
Posted By SteveC on 24 Nov 2012 08:20 AM 
Gary

If I'm not mistaken you've got control of that yourself.









neat! that worked, but omg, now you really have to search for the updated messages.
i will take advantage of this, but think i will go back to 10 until the sorting problem is solved.
since that seems to be on a per-page basis, a smaller page size is actually better for the time being.

thanks for pointing out the user prefs, though.
cheers...gary 



Click on the "Not Read" link in the light blue banner (under the dark blue one) on the page of topics in any forum! 

This will give you a list from ALL the forums (not just the forum you are presently viewing) of postings that YOU (personally) have not read yet. 

For each topic that you are interested in, Right click on it and select "Open in a new tab". This will start the download of the topics in individual tabs in the IE-browser. Then (either before or after you go read those pages) refresh the page once to see if any new ones have been added (and open them the same way and repeat the refresh). Once you have a new list where there is nothing of interest to you, click the link at the bottom of the page "Mark All Read" and the list will refresh and be empty.

Read the pages in each tab and close that tab when done.

Periodically, come back to the "Not Read" page and click refresh or "Not Read" and any new posts that have been added that YOU (personally) have not seen will be in the list. Read the ones you want, and click the "Mark All Read" link to eliminate all the rest... Repeat.

List is fairly short every day, even though you are seeing a list of topics from ALL the forums.

Works great and keeps the list down to a managable size.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here we go again...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It was broke yesterday...


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonders will never cease. We are back in order. Let's hope it holds.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here we go again!


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

It's like a turning signal: it works-it doesn't-.....


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lotsasteam on 03 Dec 2012 07:32 AM 
It's like a turning signal: it works-it doesn't-..... And almost at the same frequency








Regards


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have 2 computers and both are out-of-phase. I have followed the instructions but they don't work. Sure is confusing!!
.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

On again... Off again... When will it stop?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh the humanity!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Make it stop!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

The issue still continues with my messages in no order......... Its seems worst in the live steam forum for me. Its been since Nov when it was reported and still nothing resolved?????? Has their been any updates?


----------

